# Ylang Ylang - can anyone explain the smell?



## RogueRose

II'm interested in this scent but I don't have any idea what it smells like and it is kind of expensive to buy.  Can anyone compare it to something or maybe a mix of some things?  

Is it a sweet flower like rose or honeysuckle or is it a little sharper like orange/lemon (not the flowers, the fruit), or what?


----------



## IrishLass

I'm probably not the best to answer your question as I hate the smell of ylang ylang....at least ylang ylang III anyway. (there are different kinds that you can buy). I keep some on hand for a special blend I make for a family member. As noses go, to my nose, it smells slightly sweet with an unpleasant bitter undertone. This is going to sound really weird, but as I am sniffing it just now, I am reminded of hot dogs grilling on a BBQ grill with something sweet wafting in the background. lol See- I told you I wasn't the right one to answer your question. lol 


IrishLass


----------



## jblaney

To me Ylang Ylang III smells like a floral mixed with the smell you would get walking through an industrial rubber plant or Pep Boys around their tire section.   I've never smelled the other varieties,but I do not like this one.:sad:


----------



## not_ally

I'm another who does not like it (assuming you are speaking of the e.o).   I am staying w/my mom, so can't smell mine right now, but to me it smells like an unpleasantly sweet floral, too sweet but also with some other strange/not-nice bottom notes.  I expected it to be like jasmine (I bought it thinking it would be a good/inexpensive substitute) and it was not.


----------



## hmlove1218

I agree with all of the above. Ylang Ylang III smells sickeningly floral and sweet with a fake herbal undertone. In all honesty, it smells like some kind of weed that grows around here but I can't for the life of me remember what it's called.


----------



## dixiedragon

I like Ylang Ylang, but my description of it isn't appealing, lol. It's like an old-fashioned, musty floral.


----------



## Obsidian

Smells like cat urine to me, nasty stuff.


----------



## cmzaha

IrishLass said:


> I'm probably not the best to answer your question as I hate the smell of ylang ylang....at least ylang ylang III anyway. (there are different kinds that you can buy). I keep some on hand for a special blend I make for a family member. As noses go, to my nose, it smells slightly sweet with an unpleasant bitter undertone. This is going to sound really weird, but as I am sniffing it just now, I am reminded of hot dogs grilling on a BBQ grill with something sweet wafting in the background. lol See- I told you I wasn't the right one to answer your question. lol
> 
> 
> IrishLass


LOL, I also Hate the smell of Ylang Ylang. It is such a strange scent. Have to laugh about the hot dogs on the grill...


----------



## mintle

there is a great note identification project thread on the basenotes forum and concerning ylang ylang the impressions are as in the link: 
http://www.basenotes.net/threads/231424-Ylang-Ylang-Cananga
I personally dislike the smell, made a batch with eo once as a single scent and threw it away, the rubbery and medicinal smell was too overpowering and persistent after curing. If I were _ordered_ to use it and my family was under threat if I refused hehehe I'd probably just add tiniest bit to a blend (for example lavender, ylang ylang and orange) to get a floral twist.

p.s. There is also great article describing nuances  of the scent depending on the distillation time, grade III being the most affordable and probably least beautiful one. 
http://hermitageoils.com/ylang-ylang-article/
I definitely used the cheapest grade in my soap mentioned above.


----------



## Aline

Here's an interesting description from Fragrantica: "Rich, floral, banana-toned, jasmine nuances, sweet and narcotic". Never heard it described as banana-toned before! I like Ylang Ylang but really only use it in blends...


----------



## galaxyMLP

Aline said:


> Here's an interesting description from Fragrantica: "Rich, floral, banana-toned, jasmine nuances, sweet and narcotic". Never heard it described as banana-toned before! I like Ylang Ylang but really only use it in blends...



Ummm, so with everyone's descriptions I think my mind was expecting a weird description from the post above. I read that last word as "necrotic" (as in, you know, dead, dying tissue) instead of "narcotic". I thought to myself "wow, thats a nice way of describing the scent of dying tissue..."


----------



## TVivian

I know what Ylang Ylang smells like (although I could never describe it) but if I didn't, and and then read everyone's descriptions... I'd have lost interest in buying it 100% by now LOL.


----------



## kumudini

I have never smelled the EO but I did have a lot of exposure to the actual flowers back in India. I agree with the post that said banana like. It does smell somewhat like a banana, a really sweet, ripe flower if it makes sense. And I don't like the smell, that's why I didn't bother buying the EO.


----------



## boyago

Well I like it!
I read somewhere that it's one of those smells that some like and most everyone else HATES.  They went on to mention that people who like ylang ylang tend not to like Lavender and vice versa.  I really dislike lavender.

eta: I think it smells like a sweet floral similar to jasmine oil with a kicker of cough medicine.


----------



## Susie

I don't like it, either.  I used to work at an office that was in the same shopping center as a flower shop.  Ylang ylang reminds me of the smell of their dumpster.  Sort of all floral scents mixed together with rot.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

boyago said:


> Well I like it!
> I read somewhere that it's one of those smells that some like and most everyone else HATES.  They went on to mention that people who like ylang ylang tend not to like Lavender and vice versa.  I really dislike lavender.
> 
> eta: I think it smells like a sweet floral similar to jasmine oil with a kicker of cough medicine.



Thats true for me too! I love ylang ylang III in the same way as I've hated every artificial floral scent and lavender in every form (I'm actually allergic!)

It reminds me a lot of jasmine tea in a good way though  I dont detect the chemical smell being spoken of at all, its relievingly free of the scents I identify as artificial and headache/histamine reaction inducing


----------



## TeresaT

I smelled ylang ylang (and bay rum) for the first time last week.  Gaged on both.  I like the flower/tire description.  That's about right for me.  (In case you wondered, the bay rum smelled like a drunk stew.  Without the onions.)


----------



## soapgirltami

I've bought all of them, hoping I would find one I like, but I have to say yuck to them all. I can't tell a significant difference in the first second and third press, it all smells weird and bitey to me


----------



## Saponista

I can't understand how people are saying they dislike it. I love the smell and I'm not a fan of florals normally. I wonder if we all just have different noses or whether there is a big difference in the actual smell of the oils? It's so odd.


----------



## Susie

Saponista- I don't like jasmine or spruce, either.  Both of them smell like cat pee.  Also can't stand patchouli. Makes me gag every time.  Can't abide the taste of cilantro, either. 

I think everyone's sense of smell is different.  And ylang ylang is one of the ones you either love or hate.  No in-between.


----------



## not_ally

Saponista, I've tried one from one vendor, a couple more from another, b/c I thought maybe it was the vendor.  Didn't like any of them.  After this thread I really do think it is one of those things that depends on your own nose more than most.  Ie; most florals I am just kind of "meh", this was one of the few I actively do not like.  From this thread it really does seem like one of those love/hate scents.  

I actually do like jasmine e.o., which it is supposed to resemble, but to me they were v. different.


----------



## kumudini

I do not like certain fruit scents when they are very ripe, like the banana, pear and guava and this floral strangely falls in to that category for me. It's sickeningly sweet and odd. I'm fine with young flowers though, the light green ones as opposed to the mature, ready to fall off the tree yellowish flowers. I know people who love those over ripe fruits and may be they love the ylang ylang as well. I'm just trying to find a reasoning for the conflicting descriptions for this scent. 
Another one I really dislike is the coriander leaves scent. Unfortunately it's almost ubiquitous in Indian cuisine. Atleast I have a choice when it comes to soaps.


----------



## not_ally

K, you poor thing, I can't believe you don't like cilantro/coriander leaves!  That *is* tough for one of us (Indians), we use it so much.  I know some people hate cilantro, but I guess I figured Indians would have some kind of Darwinian adaptation device in place b/c we have used it so much for so long   I even like it in soap, NG's Cucumber Wasabi Cilantro is one of my favorite FO's, although the cilantro is not clearly discernible, as it is in food.

I agree w/you about the over-ripe aspect to Yl, to my nose it does have that slightly rotting smell that Susie noted as well.


----------



## OliveOil2

Another Hate it vote! I agree that it smells like strong cat pee, and I gave away the only bottle I ever purchased. I also thought it must have been the vendor. Vkumundi  I get that same smell from guava and papaya, it makes me sick to my stomach. But Cilantro is one of my favorites. I love the green sauce in Indian cuisine, but I hear many people dislike cilantro.


----------



## Obsidian

Its weird you all mention cilantro, I though about it yesterday as I was reading this post. Apparently Cilantro has some compound in it that only certain people can taste and since its such a unusual compound, our bodies can't quite place the flavor so it makes it up with something close which is usually a bitter/soapy flavor. I figured yalang was like that too, it must have something in it only certain people can smell and it isn't good.

Thing is, with cilantro you might be able to train your body to learn to like the unusual compound. I used to hate the stuff but after three years of eating small amounts, I don't taste the yucky bit near as much and the lemony notes come through. Now I can eat anything with cilantro and not be repulsed, I even cook with it myself at times.


----------



## FreeBird

Oh, but add lavender and it softens to a delicate floral  I never use III by itself (and do not know anyone who does, actually) but it can add wonders to a blend!!!!  Don't discount it because of its single note!


----------



## not_ally

O, you are one of the v. few people I have ever heard who has trained yourself to like cilantro.  Most people, if they do not like it, seem to hate it so much that they never go near it.  It is kind of awesome that you could do that.


----------



## Obsidian

It was more of a challenge to myself to see if I could do it. Glad I did as I like mexican food and the local restaurant use excessive amounts of cilantro. Its great on shrimp tacos too.

freebird, I think ylang is worse in a blend then out of bottle. In a blend, you have all the other wonderful scents...dipped in cat pee:silent:


----------



## kumudini

I actually like the green chutney, mostly because it is equal parts mint and cilantro with a good amount of lime in it. The mint takes over so I don't detect much cilantro at all. B, I tried to train myself to like cilantro but to this day those pesky stems make me gag. So I just gave up. But wasabi is a favorite so I might try that scent and see.


----------



## not_ally

K, it is not really wasabi-ish either.  Or even cucumber! Just very, very green and clean smelling, in a natural (not-laundry) way to me.  Also it sticks really, really well.

I LOVE green chutney as well, I eat it with almost everything as a dollop on the side.  I find it kind of a pain to make b/c you need so much cilantro and mint, it takes a while in the food processor, and makes a mess.  So I just buy large containers of it at the local Indian store, which has a cheap buffet/take-out section, and freeze it!  I love living in America


----------



## galaxyMLP

Obsidian said:


> Its weird you all mention cilantro, I though about it yesterday as I was reading this post. Apparently Cilantro has some compound in it that only certain people can taste and since its such a unusual compound, our bodies can't quite place the flavor so it makes it up with something close which is usually a bitter/soapy flavor. I figured yalang was like that too, it must have something in it only certain people can smell and it isn't good.
> 
> Thing is, with cilantro you might be able to train your body to learn to like the unusual compound. I used to hate the stuff but after three years of eating small amounts, I don't taste the yucky bit near as much and the lemony notes come through. Now I can eat anything with cilantro and not be repulsed, I even cook with it myself at times.



I did this as well. I still don't like cilantro all that much but I can now tolerate it in almost anything (except straight...) It has a very strong bitter flavor. It doesn't taste soapy to me b/c I don't actually mind the taste of my soaps from zap testing. Plus, all my soaps taste different. 

So, it looks like you can actually train yourself to like some things.


----------



## OferaliO

I'm sure I have smelled ylang-ylang once long ago but now I MUST smell again. Very interesting thread!


----------



## TVivian

I'm another one who can't stand cilantro! My friends think I'm crazy and I know I'm tasting something they're not. I do like coriander tho which is probably odd. I don't like ylang ylang, jasmine, or lavender very much either. Really don't get the obsession with lavender. I don't detest it, but I'd never choose it in a soap or lotion. Ever.


----------



## not_ally

Man, our noses are all so different.  I recently visited Jo Lasky, of Fragrance Lab, b/c I had sent her an email about aroma chemicals and she was kind enough to invite me, and a fellow soaper/fragrance nut, over to her house for some sniffing and education.  Jo is really, really knowledgeable, generous, and willing to share her knowledge, and supplies, we left laden with samples.  

Anyway, I am a serious FO HO, as is J, the soaping friend that was with me.  We both have zillions of FOs, and do tons of testing.  It was kind of funny to see just how much we varied on what we liked, Jo even commented on it.  I do not relish the knowledge of how much time and money I have spent on fragrances, but I certainly do know what I like at this point.  And it often varies from that of people whose opinions I respect!


----------



## MrsSpaceship

I hate it OOB, it is a noxious blend of granny perfume, cat urine and how I imagine embalming fluid would smell in the Victorian era.  Not something you want to be right under your nose.  
I don't find it as bad when I hold it further away and let the scent come to me, so I do use it (albeit very sparingly) in a bath salt blend and it comes out smelling quite exotic and lovely.  
I over did it once though, and my husband was convinced that our cat had peed on the bed.


----------



## Saponista

I am another cilantro hater. I had some in a jar in oil like lazy garlic and it literally made me gag.


----------



## IrishLass

The ylang blend that I make for my family member has 4 parts orange, 1 part myrrh and 1 part ylang. She loves the stuff, but to me it's blech because of the ylang. Without the ylang, though, I rather like the blend. She also loves the smell of skunks (she says they smell like fresh-squeezed lemons to her), so, yes- our noses can be very different indeed! lol

Regarding cilantro- I love the stuff so much that I could happily roll in it all day long, and I always keep a bunch of fresh cilantro in my fridge's crisper (not for rolling in, mind you, but for eating,  ) As a testimony to how much I love it, I actually blend a small handful into my daily smoothie. Not only does it add a wonderful taste to it (in the opinion of my taste buds), but I've found that it's a wonderful deterrent against those who like to steal sips of other's smoothies  ).

For what it's worth, I also love jasmine and lavender and pine. I don't detect cat pee at all (thankfully!).


IrishLass


----------



## not_ally

IL, you and I are going to have to exchange (actual food) recipes.  We seem to like the same things to eat.  I am going to have to dig up my green chutney recipe and send it to you so that you can try it out, in the event that you do not have a local, cheap Indian source.  That stuff really is the bomb, super healthy and (if you are OK w/cilantro) really delicious.

This is totally a take-off on your name, but another of my favorites is a real Irish breakfast, with big thick bacon slabs, white and black sausage patties, butter laden home-made soda bread, the whole shebang.  I can never finish them, or even come close, but it is the most delicious and satisfying breakfast on earth.


----------



## Aline

I must be a Scent Slut because I honestly cannot think of a fragrance type that I don't like! Same with food....

And I add cilantro to everything - eggs, salad, soup, stir fries. I even take extra cilantro with me if going to an Indian restaurant because however much I ask, they never give me enough!


----------



## Aline

TVivian said:


> I'm another one who can't stand cilantro! My friends think I'm crazy and I know I'm tasting something they're not. I do like coriander tho which is probably odd. I don't like ylang ylang, jasmine, or lavender very much either. Really don't get the obsession with lavender. I don't detest it, but I'd never choose it in a soap or lotion. Ever.



Coriander EO is distilled from the seeds and the smell is really quite different from the leaves, so I'm not surprised you like one and not the other....


----------



## snappyllama

*Warning to Susie*: Since you live in Texas now... when you order a chuy-changa at Chuy's, ask for no cilantro.   I'm one of the few people that can taste the soapiness in cilantro and actually like it.  Those chuy-changas have too much even for me.

As far as ylang-ylang goes, blech. It's everything I hate about floral scents combined with everything I hate about diesel engine fumes.


----------



## IrishLass

Not_ally- I would be honored to have your green chutney recipe.  We have an Indian food restaurant that I absolutely love to go to (I always make my hubby take me there on my birthday... not that he complains, mind you because he loves it just as much as me), and in much the same way that Mexican restaurants bring out the chips and salsa as soon as you sit down, they bring out the papadum with a green chutney that I just can't seem to get enough of. It is so delicious. My hubby, son and I love, love, love all the flavors of Indian food and we often try to see if we can duplicate some of our favorite dishes from the restaurant at home. Thankfully, we live right down the street from a huge Asian market filled with food staples from all over the world, including India (my favorite aisle), which makes things easier. 


IrishLass


----------



## Dahila

I perceive that as smell of mold, I simply hate it, and just remember even skunk does not smell that bad as this essential oil)
Irishlass you are very lucky that your hubby takes you to Indian restaurant, I have no one who would go with me there.  My hubby is very conservative about foods, my daughter and granchild will go with me for sushi only, and my friend for the thai food.  No one like the Indian cookery,  except me.  I even cook some meals to eat it)


----------



## kumudini

An Indian food recipes thread is in order I guess, for Dahila and others who miss out on our wonderful food just because no one joins them. I know most vegetarian recipes and if I don't, I can certainly direct you to a good source, so feel free to ask.


----------



## Obsidian

I've never had Indian food


----------



## not_ally

OMG, O I wish  I lived near you.  Obviously I am biased.  But it really is one of those singular cuisines, espec. w/vegetarian food.  I am a committed carnivore, but have been staying w/my mom for a couple of weeks, she cooks mostly vegetarian.  I had forgotten how good vegetables could taste.


----------



## snappyllama

Obsidian said:


> I've never had Indian food



But, Naan... how do you live without that? Or...

vindaloo or tikka masala or all the curries or chutneys or samosas or butter chicken or aloo palak or chai.

If I had to live on only one type of food, I'd pick Indian food. So many goodies!


----------



## kumudini

Funny B, that's what my carnivore guest said about vegetables. She almost exclusively ate vegetarian while she was here. Seriously Obsidian and Dahila, you need to locate your nearest Indian grocers and start making some of the most flavorful food in the world. And no, I'm not talking about chili heat as flavor but you do need to be able to take some heat and if I remember correctly O, you do like hot peppers. OK, I guess me and NA successfully derailed this thread, didn't really mean to .


----------



## not_ally

Snappy, you might be my sister from another mother


----------



## snappyllama

Okay, since we've digressed... I had something ages ago that I think was an Indian dessert. It was vaguely nutty with a crumbly, grainy, pasty texture.  The Hare Krishnas brought it to a potluck (long story), but I never caught the name and have been trying to figure it out ever since. Any ideas?


----------



## kumudini

snappyllama said:


> Okay, since we've digressed... I had something ages ago that I think was an Indian dessert. It was vaguely nutty with a crumbly, grainy, pasty texture.  The Hare Krishnas brought it to a potluck (long story), but I never caught the name and have been trying to figure it out ever since. Any ideas?



Badam Halwa ( almond ? Soufflé), or just semolina halwa. I like the first one better and make it all the time.


----------



## snappyllama

Vkumudini said:


> Badam Halwa ( almond ? Soufflé), or just semolina halwa. I like the first one better and make it all the time.



OMG! YES! Badam Halwa! If I could send hugs through the interwebs, I would!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## kumudini




----------



## not_ally

That is going to be a tough one, Snappyl  Most Indian deserts are too sweet for white people, I am glad that you liked it. I think historically Indians could not afford to over-indulge in rich sweets, so when we do we *really* do.   

But the description sort of fits a lot of them (it was a little bar, v. rich, mostly milky/creamy/nutty/rich/sweet? )  I would guess maybe something called Mysore Pak, although it could be many others.  Honestly, I don't even know most of the time, when I go to my local Indian store I just point at things and say can "can I try a teeny bit of that please?"

ETA: I was so wrong! And yet so happy that I was and that  V. got it.  That is a good result


----------



## kumudini

Hmmm... I think we Indians indulge more in ghee sweets just looking at all the thousands of 'sweets' , different varieties in different states and even parts of different states. And since I try to make anything hubby liked, from scratch, I could tell you that weight wise the usage rate of sweetener/ amount of flour or rice or whatever is similar to the cakes I used to bake. But most are supposed to be enjoyed in small amounts, the in built serving sizes of all those sweets. 
I don't really eat much of sweet stuff even when I find it yummy. Some kind of self defense I guess.


----------



## Dahila

ok tomorrow I am going to go shopping and get some coconut milk and chicken and made curry chicken with coconut milk))


----------



## kumudini

Enjoy


----------



## IrishLass

Vkumudini said:


> An Indian food recipes thread is in order I guess,


 

I just started one in the food section. Join in!


IrishLass


----------



## doriettefarm

I'm another weirdo that doesn't much care for ylang ylang but loves cilantro.  Even weirder is the fact that both of my parents think cilantro tastes like soap!  I don't necessarily get the cat pee smell but more of a sickeningly sweet rotting smell . . .


----------



## Saponista

I was born in a part of the UK which has a huge population of Indian people so there are more Indian restaurants than any other cuisine. You can't beat a fresh naan especially keema naan. And I love a Dhansak or a dopiaza. I have always wanted to try making my own paneer too.


----------



## cmzaha

doriettefarm said:


> I'm another weirdo that doesn't much care for ylang ylang but loves cilantro.  Even weirder is the fact that both of my parents think cilantro tastes like soap!  I don't necessarily get the cat pee smell but more of a sickeningly sweet rotting smell . . .


I am another lover of cilantro and my mom and step-dad hate it. Growing up my mom told me I would hate cilantro, then along came my step-mom from Mexico City and she also told me I would hate it. They were sooooo wrong, I love it. But then my mom used to tell me I would hate yellow tail and would never take any when my Uncle would give us some. Guess what it is my favorite fish, which I discovered after getting our boat. Can be amazing the influence our parents have on us. My taste buds highly expanded when I married an Armenian/Romanian. Yummy foods and they make halva which is a sweet farina dessert, that I am guessing is similiar to what V mentioned. 
As for Ylang Ylang I find sickening sweet and I would have to agree with the heavy banana, fruit moldy etc


----------



## rparrny

FreeBird said:


> Oh, but add lavender and it softens to a delicate floral  I never use III by itself (and do not know anyone who does, actually) but it can add wonders to a blend!!!!  Don't discount it because of its single note!


Oh I am so glad you said that...
I just bought a KILO of it and some other EOs that were on a 50% off sale.  I know it was widely used for blending so that's why I bought it.  The box is sitting in the hallway and I was dreading opening it up and hating the scent.  Now I am breathing a sigh of relief...
Gonna go and open it up now...


----------



## rparrny

Okay I opened it up....
My first impression was:
Fruit loops dipped in gasoline
I wouldn't want to use it straight but I think I'm gonna like it blended.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Just from reading this thread I neeeeeeed to go get me some ylang ylang only to be able to smell it and decide how I feel about it.


----------



## Jstar

Add me to the hate category for cilantro {I cant stand being in the room with it, and if I smell it in the produce isle at the store I run away}...but I LOVE Indian and Mexican food....weird no?


----------



## rparrny

In a former life I was a chef and hated cilantro but had to use it as my boss loved it (I was a private chef for a millionaire).  Then a trip to chicago for a conference where there was a five star restaurant in my hotel, so every night I ordered something different...the last night I was running late and called my favorite waiter who had waited on me all week and told him to order my dinner and to pick things I hadn't tried yet...I forgot to tell him to skip the appetizer dish I saw that had a cilantro sauce with it...
Well, I loved it, no tinny taste at all...I asked to speak with the chef and he told me for those that don't like cilantro it's probably that the leaves are left too big, they should be minced finely.  So fast forward a few months and I'm invited to a holiday dinner at a good friends house.  I offer to make the appetizer.  I know she loves scallops, so I find a recipe with bacon wrapped scallops with a sauce that contains cilantro...don't remember it exactly but mayo, lime juice, siriacha chili paste and cilantro.  I minced it as recommended and it was amazing!  Everyone asked for the sauce recipe and it is now a standard for hamburgers and sandwich toppings and most of the people there hated cilantro. I used to hate cilantro in salsa but now finely minced...I love it.  Weird how such a small change can make such a big impact...


----------



## kumudini

Jstar said:


> Add me to the hate category for cilantro {I cant stand being in the room with it, and if I smell it in the produce isle at the store I run away}...but I LOVE Indian and Mexican food....weird no?



If hating cilantro but loving Indian and Mexican food makes you weird J, it would make me doubly weird based on my origins.


----------

